# Parking at Mont St Michel



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Just a passing observation, but talking to friends and looking at pictures on this site it appears we all park in the same spot at Mont St Michel.

...................... wonder what would happen if we all turned up on the same night


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Probably sink in that sticky white muddy stuff! :lol:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hey Dave, I went Ace over Apex on that stuff - felt a right prat


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Mandy's laughing now! :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

So am I guess we were lucky, it was dry when last there to the pint of being dusty.

peedee


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Agreed, a great place to stay.......but.........

I'm sure i read somewhere in one of the m/h mags that the reclaimed land where all the vehicle parks are is going to be returned to its natural state with just the causeway to the Mont remaining, i've done a google but can't find anything, anyone got any futher info on this?

pj


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

See here; http://www.projetmontsaintmichel.fr/projet/en/stationnement.asp

I think this is what you want.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Probably came from the same source that told us that the Dutch are going to stop trying to keep the sea out and let the reclaimed land return to nature

Mind the source was an Irish man


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Gillian,

It looks like a huge and impressive project but from a purely selfish point of view it'll be a shame the m/home parking will go, the views from your van at night and watching the tide rush into the bay make it a great stoppover, spend a night there in your m/home while you still can....

pj


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

It's certainly a thought we'd had. Pete.
Was seriously considered when we were over in June.
We wanted to spend a few days coming up the coast but our son insisted on remaining at Chateau Le Verdoyer till the last possible minute.

It was his holiday so we had to agree.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Pete wrote.............



> and watching the tide rush into the bay


Unfortunately we missed this during our 2 night stay in June, another couple had told us about it, the speed at which it comes in is supposed to be quite impressive.


----------

